# Siemens Starter - Ethernet zu S120 - Keine Verbindung :(



## Lehnerson (30 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Ich mache gerade meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Siemens Starter V4.4.0.0, und es sind keine guten :/
Es scheitert schon an der Verbindung...

Folgendes:
Der Antrieb wurde schon Inbetrieb genommen (vor meiner Zeit), jetzt muss was geändert werden.

Komponenten:
1511 PN CPU
TIA Portal V13 U5
Starter V4.4.0.0
Sinamics S120 mit CU310-2 PN

Ich habs vorher über den PN versucht, hat nicht funktioniert.
Jetzt häng ich schon direkt auf der LAN Buchse, aber egal was ich bei der PG/PC Schnittstelle einstelle, ich bekomme keine Verbindung...
Weder wenn ich den Antrieb direkt einlese, noch über Teilnehmer suchen im Starter...

In der Netzsicht im TIA sehe ich den Antrieb und kann auch drauf Online gehen!

Bei der PG/PC Schnittstelle habe ich die 3 Möglichkeiten der Netzwerkkarte (ISO, TCP/IP usw.) versucht, mit S7ONLINE und DIRECT.
Komisch ist, dass in der Auswahlliste beim PC Adapter Profibus "<Aktiv>" daneben steht, obwohl als Zugangpunkt oben die Netzwerkkarte drinnen steht.
Was ich auch nicht verstehe: Hänge ich am Switch, kann ich den Antrieb mit seiner IP Pingen, hänge ich direkt an der Buchse bekomm ich keinen Ping zurück...

Übersehe ich etwas? Hat wer eine Idee?

Danke, LG
Lehnerson


----------



## zako (30 Oktober 2014)

... ist die Netzwerkkarte / - adapter im gleichen Nummernband, wie der Antrieb?
Ich wähle TCP/IP (genauer: Internetprotokoll Version 4 (TCP/IPv4))


----------



## PN/DP (31 Oktober 2014)

Suchst Du vielleicht versehentlich nach einer falschen IP-Adresse?
Gibt es vielleicht einen anderen Netzwerkteilnehmer, der die von Dir erwartete IP-Adresse hat?
Passt die IP-Adresse Deines PG zur IP-Adresse des Antriebs (PG und CPU und Antrieb im selben IP-Netz)? Oder ist da ein Router dazwischen?

Harald


----------



## ChristophD (31 Oktober 2014)

und auch darauf achten das die CU310-2 PN 2 IP Adressen hat, einmal die der PN Schnittstelle die du wohl auch im TIA siehst und die an der X127 Lan Schnittstelle (X127).
An der X127 wird per default die Adresse 169.254.11.22 verwendet.


----------



## Blackmike (31 Oktober 2014)

Guck mal, ob und was für einen Virenscanner du hast.

ist auf meinem Lap das gleiche, ich muss bei mir den Netzwerkbedrohungsschutz abschalten, sonst unterdrückt der das protokoll, um die erreichbaren Teilnehmer auf Ethernet zu finden.

greetz und viel Erfolg

Black


----------

